# wet cat foods?



## 89supra884 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well 5 days ago I bought my porkchop  and I have this dry food from the store that they said is for hedgehogs, I also bought some tiki cat wet cat food. I put each in different bowls and put a few mealworms in them. He just ran out of tiki cat and I am not sure what other wet cat food is good for him. The place I bought the food from is an hour away? And how many meal worms should I be giving him

Thankyou

Billy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what kinda hedgehog food he was eating but most of the times commercial hedgehog foods are no good for them even though they try marketing them as hedgehogs food. The best option is to have a high quality dry cat food from the Recommended Food List in the Diet Section. You'll want to do switches gradually and not introduce to many things at once so you'll want to give him what he has been eating and then gradually introduce a recommended food. It's possible that once introducing a new high quality cat food that the hedgie will refuse the other food, quick changes aren't recommended but in this case it won't be able to helped cause you want to always make sure there is food available to them. Hope this helps


----------



## 89supra884 (Feb 21, 2011)

I actually talked to the pet store and it is cat food that they gave me, and I know they mentioned that they need meat which is why I was feeding the tiki cat wet canned food, is all kitten canned food good for them or are there certain brands?

Thankyou

Billy


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Not all are good for them, I wasn't able to find the ingredient list online for the food you are using so I'm not sure if it would be a recommended one or not. Some of the criteria used to determine a good food are
Protein around 30%, Fat no more than 15%, no ethyoxlin, BHA, BTA in the ingredients. Meat or meat meals in the top ingredients. Below is the link to the recommended list that a lot of us use when picking a new one:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

The majority go with dry cat food unless there is a medical condition or other reason that the hedgie can't eat it.

Hope this helps


----------



## 89supra884 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thankyou very much for the link and for the help. My hedgie is only 12 weeks old so I wanna make sure he is gonna grow healthy


----------

